# neoregelia concerns



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm new to these plants so I'm having a hard time telling if this stuff is a problem or not 
My N.Joao Marcio started getting these weird yellow blotches:








My N.Freckles had this black stuff on the leaves since I got it, It hasn't been spreading though.








My N.Chiquita Linda was mailed while flowering, and now it's just a pile of garbage in the center. Should I do anything to it or just leave it?








Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Chiquita Linda is going to send out pups and the main plant is going to die soon. Shortly after bromeliads flower they die. Before they die they will send out "pups" or basically new plants. Sucks...whoever sent you that should either give you a new one or give you a partial refund IMO. The others look like nice plants.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree. Here it is very common to get neos in this state, unfortunately. I advise you to put them in a place of the viv (preferably where there are no pums) where you can remove them without problems, once they die. Or do not put them right! I tear the flowers with a pair of pliers, so the neos last longer.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Flowered out bromeliads don't die instantly. There's no reason you can't get some use out of the plant. I would clean the old flowers out and just leave it be. As the pups mature, cut them off. You'll get more that way.

The first plant looks like it got burned. Possibly from being shipped in the heat wet. Bromeliads should be shipped dry.

The 2nd plant looks normal. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

PDFanatic said:


> Chiquita Linda is going to send out pups and the main plant is going to die soon. Shortly after bromeliads flower they die. Before they die they will send out "pups" or basically new plants. Sucks...whoever sent you that should either give you a new one or give you a partial refund IMO. The others look like nice plants.


Yeah I was pretty sad to see a pile of dead flowers when I got it. I'm pretty excited to see what pupping is like though 


rigel10 said:


> I agree. Here it is very common to get neos in this state, unfortunately. I advise you to put them in a place of the viv (preferably where there are no pums) where you can remove them without problems, once they die. Or do not put them right! I tear the flowers with a pair of pliers, so the neos last longer.


How far down should I go when pulling out the flower stems? I plucked the top goopy part off with tweezers and left the stalky bits in there when I got it.


Frogtofall said:


> Flowered out bromeliads don't die instantly. There's no reason you can't get some use out of the plant. I would clean the old flowers out and just leave it be. As the pups mature, cut them off. You'll get more that way.
> 
> The first plant looks like it got burned. Possibly from being shipped in the heat wet. Bromeliads should be shipped dry.
> 
> The 2nd plant looks normal. I don't see anything wrong with it.


I got the plants 3 weeks ago and I didn't see any burn marks, those just showed up a couple days ago out of nowhere  Does it take 3 weeks for a burn to show up?

Is this knob a pup just above the roots?









Thanks for the help guys =)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wriggles said:


> Yeah I was pretty sad to see a pile of dead flowers when I got it. I'm pretty excited to see what pupping is like though
> 
> How far down should I go when pulling out the flower stems? I plucked the top goopy part off with tweezers and left the stalky bits in there when I got it.
> 
> ...


Typically the burn marks are apparent right away. Maybe it burned in your care. If you have a bright window near by sometimes that will burn them especially if its afternoon sun.

Yes, that is a pup emerging from the base of the plant.


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Frogtofall said:


> Typically the burn marks are apparent right away. Maybe it burned in your care. If you have a bright window near by sometimes that will burn them especially if its afternoon sun.
> 
> Yes, that is a pup emerging from the base of the plant.


It was my fault then. The temps were pretty hot here for a couple days and I was still experimenting with how high the light should be =( Trial and error I suppose.

My first pup! These plants are so cool


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Should the roots be turning black at the tips?


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

I thought it looked like root rot so I eased up on the humidifier and vented the top more, But after feeling the roots today they're bone dry. Was dryness my problem in the first place? I wish I felt the roots beforehand...


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Raising the humidity fixed the everything =)


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

I've started finding spider mites crawling on the leaves and bunched together floating in the center cups. Will a 10 minute bleach be enough to kill these things? I've probably got another month before the main tank is ready and I don't want to bleach them more than once


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's a pic and video of the spider mites in the center cup.
There are always mites in all 7 of my neoregelias now  Can I even get rid of them at this point?


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

What are you complaining about!? Just add frogs, mites are free food!!! They will eat em up!


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

PDFanatic said:


> What are you complaining about!? Just add frogs, mites are free food!!! They will eat em up!


If they weren't _spider_ mites I wouldn't be worried, but these things are eating my plants..
My frog tank is still under construction while these are growing in a plastic bin, I'm not ready for frogs yet =(


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Give em a bleach wash


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm having more problems again 
Weird yellow spots on top of leaves with rings on the underside-

















Is this scale?


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

So a week after bleaching i found what looks like mealy bug all over inside the leaves of one plant. Do you think it's mold? It's weird that's it's only happening AFTER bleaching and never before... 
After swiping it off with a cotton swap all I'm seeing is green stuff on the swab. I haven't seen any actual bugs yet, just the cottony stuff.
Any ideas?


----------



## Slurpeesnow (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like you were a bit too close to a window


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Slurpeesnow said:


> Looks like you were a bit too close to a window


I doubt it. I had my broms outside over the summer (same cultivars as wriggles') and they have had no problems with burning. 


Wriggles, I'm not sure if that is mealybug or mold. I'm sorry, its just too hard to tell what it is from the picture. Have you IDed it at all since the last post or started treatment?

John


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> I doubt it. I had my broms outside over the summer (same cultivars as wriggles') and they have had no problems with burning.
> 
> 
> Wriggles, I'm not sure if that is mealybug or mold. I'm sorry, its just too hard to tell what it is from the picture. Have you IDed it at all since the last post or started treatment?
> ...


The plants weren't near any windows so it was definitely the LEDs that burned them.

I'm pretty sure it's mold, it's staying near the water line and it's odd that I had these plants well over a month with no sign of mealy, and only after bleaching they would show up..


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

The spider mites came back again =( I noticed something that I thought was mold the first time, but it came back on the same plant again after bleaching and I think it's spider webbing:
















I think maybe the eggs survived in this root area while bleaching.

Also what is this weird membrane? You can see mold above it too. 








I think it's getting blasted with too much water from the humidifier or something.


----------

